# Emergency Surgery :(



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Bad News

Kody swallowed a whole cooked chicken wing today. Out of concern we rushed to the ER to have an xray done. The vet intially thought it would break down and he would be ok however once she saw the size of it she recommended surgery. Her concern was that it could travel and cause a blockage in his intestines. 

Better to be safe than sorry, we left Kody for surgery in the am. Hopefully the endoscopy will successful and he won't have to go under the knife.

Please keep Kody in your prayers. Im soooo worried!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thoughts and well wishes for you and kody!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Kody! xx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh poor Kody. Fingers crossed everything goes smoothly for him xxx


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Hope all goes well - good luck kody
H x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Fingers crossed, 
u have just Made up mind, was going to get Tilly one today as a treat. Would have been her first one, 
Not going to bother now. Think I'll just stick to a chew x 
Get well soon x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Hope all is well with Kody.

Jean, if you are concerned about giving one for the first time a tip is to bash it up a bit first with a wooden mallet/hammer. Apparently it encourages them to chew it more.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hope everything goes well for Kody today.

Big hugs:hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh really, 
Might try it so, I'll have to well supervise this little madam. 
She's into playing chase over the last few days😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big hugs to you and Kody today  x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Poor Kody - although this was a cooked wing - which can be very dangerous - so very different scenario to a raw one which would normally break down in the stomach. Thank goodness you spotted him eating it! Thinking of youxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope things go well for you today.
Pleae keep us updated.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah lots of love and licks to Kody today! I'm sure Kody is in good hands and try not to fret too much. You definitely did the right thing going to the vets! xxxx


----------



## j maree (Jan 15, 2011)

It is scary !!! Kody is in our prayers. So sad cause pups don't understand.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone!

Jean, 
Kody accidentally ate a cooked one thay fell on the floor which is a no no but Tilley should be fine with a raw bone. Either way, I would definitely supervise.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sending good cockapoo vibes your way:hug:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Toni .. hope all is well today  thinking of you and of course Kody xxx


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

*Update on Kody*

Good news everyone 

The doctor called and said the Kody threw up this morning and the bone came out. She measured it and it appeared to be the same size as what was on the xray. Another xray was taken and the bone is gone. 

He's been placed on a bland diet for a couple days and is ready to come home. 

Off to get my baby, have a good day all and Kody and I thank you for your well wishes.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Fab news


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Absolutely amazing news! Well done Kody! PHEW no cone for Kody!  xxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! That is so great!! good little guy!! what a relief!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

So pleased to hear all is now sorted.

Enjoy all of the cuddles and licks when you collect your baby.


----------



## annieb (Feb 11, 2012)

Hope all goes well for your precious little Kody


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's fantastic! well done Kody!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Phew....what a relief!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Brill news   

The one time you are SO happy to know your dog has thrown up .. really pleased to read this update xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very happy for you that it was all sorted so quickly, enjoy those cuddles.


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

So pleased to hear that Kody is OK


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad all went well for Kody,

I took your advice and gave Tilly one today, 
She was very funny as she didn't know what to do with it,
When she finally discovered she could eat it she was delighted,
She then stayed in her bed for about 20mins after wards with the guiltiest look on her face,

Think she didn't knowing she had done right or wrong. Ha ha 


Jeanie x


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

We still had a little scare after Kody came home....Kody wouldn't poo. I didn't know how he would pass what was left of the bone. After doing some research, I went to the grocery store and bought a can of pure pumpkin. I added a teaspoon of pumpkin to his kibble and after a day or so Kody was back to his "regular" self. Im sooo enjoying cuddling with my cockapoo!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Only just catching up on this thread . What a scare and thank goodness you reacted quickly. So glad all is well and he is home with you now


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Wonderful news all round. so please he up chucked the bone and can now also poop again.


----------

